# Briquettes or Lump Charcoal



## call the hogs (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok as you can see.. Newb here. I am going from electric to a new Backwoods Smoker. Didn't even know there was lump charcoal used for smoking. Is one more preferred over the other? Lump or Briquettes? Does one burn longer or produce a better taste to the meat?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2012)

You are opening up a can of worms here. Some folks are real passionate about the charcoal they use. Personally I just use regular old Kingsford Blue bag briquettes and spend the extra money on a better cut of meat.


----------



## call the hogs (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Al... Thats where I would rather go too. Seems much simpler. Just the Good Ol' Blue bag of Kingsford


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 9, 2012)

LUMP all the way .
Less ash . Burn hotter .


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 9, 2012)

If I had a Backwoods(been thinking on it for 6 months or so) I think I would burn a high quality briquette such as Stubbs or CompK over lump despite the higher ash production. I think it would be easier to control temps with a briquette especially if you don't upgrade to the BBQ Guru system.


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 9, 2012)

The real deal.....LUMP!!

Homemade lump is what I use!


----------



## michael ark (Jan 9, 2012)

Lump burns hotter and less ash and i can make it for free were is the down side?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All though i have started to just use small split of wood lately it just takes longer to get it started.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's everything ya need to know about lump!!

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm

  Craig


----------



## boykjo (Jan 9, 2012)

Both..................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 9, 2012)

I prefer to use briquettes to light hardwood to make my own lump!


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 9, 2012)

I like lump but to tell you the truth I won more trophies last year on Kingsford blue than with lump.  I get as much as I can when it goes on sale and reuse what I don't burn in my uds smokers.  My problem with lump is all I can find is mesquite lump around here and I am not rich enough to special order anything else.  I wish I would have bought 10 pallets of the frontier lump when sams had it on sale a few years ago that was the best stuff I ever used,  I could cook for 30 hours on one basket of that.


----------



## clyde79 (Jan 10, 2012)

homemade lump, easy to do and another excuse to drink beer in the yard


----------

